# Donating blood after being recipient of eggs or embryos



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi All

Not sure if anybody else has posted about this but I only became aware at the weekend.

If you’ve been the recipient of donor eggs or embryos you are no longer permitted to donate blood.  They’ve added a new question about fertility treatment on the form and when I ticked the box back in January, I was questioned by the nurse.  She was quite aggressive in her questioning and when I asked what relevance donating blood had to having IVF she couldn’t answer me.

I went again on Sunday (the first time since Jan) and after waiting for 45 mins I was questioned again by a different nurse as I’d ticked the box again regarding fertility treatment.  This time she explained that it’s because of the transmission of CJD.

I ended up quite agitated and upset as I’d wasted me time which wouldn’t have happened if the first nurse had bothered to explain to me.  The nurse couldn’t have been more apologetic but I sobbed all the way home.  I know it sounds silly but it brought all the old feelings back which I have left behind now we have started our home study for adoption.

I just thought I’d share this experience so it can save others going through it.

Jax


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Jax,

Organ donation is also possibly not allowed. I called and asked and was told they would look at whether my organs would be accepted at the point at which they were offered - ie when I'm dead!

I'm sorry they made it much harder for you than it needed to be - you were offering to help after all.

Caroline


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

You also can't donate if you've used human gonadotrophins eg Menopur as part of an OE IVF cycle. Or donate cord blood after you give birth.


Elpida


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Elpida-I am not sure that is the case, as someone on this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293543.0 thread checked and they said if you have taken IVF drugs such as those you can still donate blood


----------

